# Lottery winner



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

It's a stupid thread, but I simply want you to say who's going to win No1 draft pick. Maybe something unprobable like that Houston winning lottery is going to happen.

So I want you to say who's going to get No1 based on your own gut. I personally feel it's going to be the Cavs.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

the bulls... ive just got the feeling that theyll rig it so the bulls can get emeka. if not them, the hawks.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

nothing would piss me off more!!!1


i have a feeling about the hawks


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hawks or the Suns.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

The Hawks. I thought they'd get it last year too and obviously that didn't happen. So I'm going with that pick one more time.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

1: Atlanta
2: Chicago
3: Orlando

Hm, interesting how most everyone is mentioning Atlanta. That has been a gut feeling of mine for a bit now, and it seems like others have that same feeling.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I have a gut feeling its going to be the Seattle Supersonics.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Hawks.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Utah Jazz


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Hawks or the Suns.



the suns would have a dynasty on their hands with barbosa, johnson, marion, amare, okafor


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

now that i think about i hope the hawks get #1. they need it the most and don't pose as much of a threat in the east as the other teams. i'd like to see okafor and kwame together too, they would see a huge turnaround.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ivo_krka</b>!
> It's a stupid thread, but I simply want you to say who's going to win No1 draft pick. *Maybe something unprobable like that Houston winning lottery is going to happen.*
> 
> So I want you to say who's going to get No1 based on your own gut. I personally feel it's going to be the Cavs.


It's not only unprobable, it's impossible. Not only is Houston not eligible for the lottery, they don't even have a 1st round pick this year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Lottery winner*



> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> 
> 
> It's not only unprobable, it's impossible. Not only is Houston not eligible for the lottery, they don't even have a 1st round pick this year.


I think he meant like when they won the lottery in 2002 for Yao Ming.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^^duh


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

1. Orlando 
2. Atlanta 
3. Chicago


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Suns deserve it.

We never had a #1 pick in like 36 years and lost coin flips for Kareem Abdul Jabbar when we had Paul Silas, Conny Hawkins in the frontcourt also and ended up with Neil Walk.
We lost the coin flip for David Robinson when we had Tom Chambers, Dan Majerle, Kevin Johnson and later Charles Barkley instead of Hornacek, and Cedric Ceballos too. 
Instead we got Armon Gilliam. 

Stupid coin flips cost us several championships for sure.

Hopefully Diana Taurasi is a good luck charm. So Phoenix can pick the best female UConn player at #1 and the best male UConn player at #1 too.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

1.)Phoenix
2.)Washington
3.)Orlando


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

The sad thing is that somebody who makes the correct prediction is probably going to come back here and say "I told you so."


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I have a feeling its going to be the 76ers. And with all the problems with Okafors back they are going to take him anyway and watch his balky back lessen the type of career he could have and they will have another one of those, "we shoulda drafted such and such" :|


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It certainly would be a nice surprise for that sorry 76er franchise to win a lottery. If not, I think Andre Iguodala would be a great fit for them.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Come on now people...David Stern owes us one....POR will defy the odds and get the #1 pick (or if not one of the top 3 at least).

I remember an interview with Stern last year in the playoffs vs Dallas, and he was asked about the POR franchise, which at that time was a PR disaster, and he stated that he was encouraged by POR "new" mgmt commitment to cleaning house. This of course BEFORE we even started to clean house.


He asked...we listened and fulfilled his wishes...now comes the payment :yes: 

:djparty: 




Hey, stranger things have happened, is it rigged or not? We will find out :grinning:


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

ArtestFan I was thinking the same thing. Since there are so many people guessing a team, no matter what time wins #1 there will be someone that chose them.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> I have a feeling its going to be the 76ers. And with all the problems with Okafors back they are going to take him anyway and watch his balky back lessen the type of career he could have and they will have another one of those, "we shoulda drafted such and such" :|


I love you BEEZ man. For some reason I think 3 years down the road, we are going to be thinking just that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> Come on now people...David Stern owes us one....POR will defy the odds and get the #1 pick (or if not one of the top 3 at least).
> 
> I remember an interview with Stern last year in the playoffs vs Dallas, and he was asked about the POR franchise, which at that time was a PR disaster, and he stated that he was encouraged by POR "new" mgmt commitment to cleaning house. This of course BEFORE we even started to clean house.
> ...


If Portland got the No. 1 pick though, what would they do with it, other than trade it? They have no use for Okafor when they have Theo, Randolph and SAR. Okafor will not be able to play Center in the West.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Oh they would keep it for sure...and take Dwight Howard, or they could play some games, trade down a few spots get a player and\or pick and take Livingston or Gordon. But my bet would be they would keep iit and take Dwight Howard. 

A Howard, Randolph , Miles future frontline would be very nice :drool:

Plus they still have SAR to trade for a SG. I doubt POR would deal the pick.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> I have a feeling its going to be the 76ers. And with all the problems with Okafors back they are going to take him anyway and watch his balky back lessen the type of career he could have and they will have another one of those, "we shoulda drafted such and such" :|


:laugh: 

That's so true, I have to go crazy laughing about it. Especially knowing the Philly media, they are the kings of hindsight. They'll all support it now, because all they know about the draft is basically Okafor, and Nelson.



> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> It certainly would be a nice surprise for that sorry 76er franchise to win a lottery. If not, I think Andre Iguodala would be a great fit for them.


Yeah, I think Iguodala would be a great fit. Truthfully, I want Iguodala, Josh Smith, or Andris Biedrins, those are guys I want more than anything else. I'm sorta hoping the Sixers don't finish in the top three for the lottery. Though when you wish for something *NOT* to happen, that's exactly when it will.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Gut feeling that Charlotte wins it 

:yes:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> Gut feeling that Charlotte wins it
> 
> :yes:


Don't listen to your gut too often, gian.  The Bobcats are locked into the 4th pick.


----------



## Jockrider (Jun 25, 2003)

1. Phoenix
2. Utah
3. Portland

The east will lose out on the top 3 players. That would be to funny.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

The sorry state Clippers win it and then trade it because they want a PG which they can get out of the top 3.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I have this feeling it will be one of the better teams that wins it. Someone like Utah or Portland or Seattle. In fact, I bet 2 teams from the bottom 5 move up into the top 3. My guess is Golden State. I dont know why, just a guess. Okafor and Pietrus together would be a scary defensive tandem


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

Bulls
Orlando
Washington

Not exactly going out on a limb statistically, but it woul dbe good for the league if the top 3 go to the east.


----------



## A_wildstabatanything (Jun 18, 2003)

I wish the Raps would have lost that last game. (They have to split their share of ping pong balls with Philly because of it) Knowing TO's luck the Sixers will win the lottery and steal the #1 pick from us AGAIN!

Rose, Carter, Marshall, Bosh, & Okafor, plus a FA signing with the MLE could have been interesting... but I guess it wasn't to be. 
:sigh:


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: Lottery winner*



> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> 
> 
> It's not only unprobable, it's impossible. Not only is Houston not eligible for the lottery, they don't even have a 1st round pick this year.


I love people with such levels of perception.
____________

Teams deserving of luck:

Toronto, Phoenix, Utah, Seattle.

Teams not deserving of luck:

Cleveland, Orlando, Chicago, Washington and Philly

Translation:

Two of Cleveland, Orlando, Chicago, Washington and Philly will win the top two picks.


----------



## CAnthony15 (Jun 14, 2003)

just a gut feeling but I think that PHILLY will get the top pick because the legue wants philly do to well so Iverson can become more marketable. I think that draft will look like this

1. Philly- Okafor
2. Atlanta- Howard
3. Magic- Livingston
4. Bobcats- Deng
5. Bulls- Childress
6. Wizards- Smith
7. Clippers- Gordan
8. Raptors- M.Andryskicks
9. Suns- Iguodla
10. Cavs- Devin Harris
11. Warriors- Biedrins
12. Sonics- Prevoic
13. Jazz- Pavel
14. Blazers- Sergi Monya


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Lakers


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

You have Portland and utah switched up.

Hre is some interesting tidbits.

This is the 20th Lottery drawing for the NBA draft. In those 20 years the team with the worst record has received the 1st pick only 3 times.

Prior to 1990 all teams in the lottery had an equal chance at winning. from 1990 and on the lottery was weighted towards the lesser teams.
Since 1990 the worst team has landed the top pick twice (1990 Nets, 2003 Cavs) and only one time when the worst team was not unanimous.(1990 Nets), where in 2003 the Cavs and Nuggets hasd equal odds.

In 1996 Toronto won the lottery, but could not have the #1 pick due to their expansion agreement so ithe 1st pick was redrawn and went to Philly.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

1. Bulls
2. Philly
3. Orlando

i think will be the order


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CAnthony15</b>!
> just a gut feeling but I think that PHILLY will get the top pick because the legue wants philly do to well so Iverson can become more marketable. I think that draft will look like this
> 
> 1. Philly- Okafor
> ...


That isn't even possible because Phoenix selects at #7 naturally.

Besides that why would the league want to market Iverson again? He has a thug image and is going downhill.

If they were rigging it they would give it to Cleveland or Phoenix because they have the most star power on their team right now except that Lebron probably gets enough media exposure for Cleveland anyway.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Orlando needs to rip off Atlanta stat.

The #1 pick for- 

a future first rounder
not protected

Boris Diaw

Jason Terry,

Bob Sura.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Magic win and IMO will draft Okafor.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> That isn't even possible because Phoenix selects at #7 naturally.


that makes zero sense whatsoever. #7 naturally? you do know its a lottery, they could get any pick from 1-13. Odds are they will get #7, and in fact they did, but your post makes no sense.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

No your post doesn't make sense. Pretty annoying to explain that again.

Lottery doesn't mean you can draft 1-13. It means you can move in the top 3, stay at your spot or drop 1-3 spots if teams behind you move up.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBruins</b>!
> 
> 
> that makes zero sense whatsoever. #7 naturally? you do know its a lottery, they could get any pick from 1-13. Odds are they will get #7, and in fact they did, but your post makes no sense.


It's pretty annoying when people are condescending when they have no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I *guarantee* it will be:
1. Orlando
2. LA Clippers
3. Chicago





> that makes zero sense whatsoever. #7 naturally? you do know its a lottery, they could get any pick from 1-13. Odds are they will get #7, and in fact they did, but your post makes no sense.


Oh, I love it when people have an attitude like that when they have NO idea what they're talking about.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

blah blah, who cares i made a mistake. Anyway, my point is that it is possible for the suns to pick at #9. Im not even looking at the mock order that was in question, #7 naturally? So they could still fall to #10


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBruins</b>!
> blah blah, who cares i made a mistake. Anyway, my point is that it is possible for the suns to pick at #9. Im not even looking at the mock order that was in question, #7 naturally? So they could still fall to #10


Technically, yes but highly improbable. For that to happen, the top 3 picks would have to ALL have gone to teams with BETTER records than Phoenix.

Without doing some pretty complex math I'd say that there was a 98% chance that would never happen.

EDIT: Actually, I worked it out. Assuming the most likely scenario
(#1 TOR, #2 PHI, #3 CLE) would be 3.7% x 4.2% x 2.6%

Likelihood of phoenix dropping to #10 = 0.00004%


----------

